# How to make aspic without using gelatine?



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

My mother used to make pork in aspic and I love the stuff. I looked up recipes online but can't find anything that doesn't use gelatine or veal. Mom used nothing but pork and pig's feet and it gelled just fine.

Any ideas for the proportion of pork, pig's feet and water to create a firm aspic without using gelatine would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I believe that gelatine is added to keep the firm integrity of the aspic. However, I'm equally sure that in the "old" days, packets of gelatine weren't sold at the local grocery store...;-)

I don't make aspic on 'purpose', but if you've ever taken noticed, when you make beef or chicken stock, if it has been simmered very long, and reduced a bit, the liquid gels quite nicely. (This is actually the 'old' way of making aspic.)

In your situation, you may want to just throw your pork into a stock pot and barely cover with water. Season lightly (or as desired) and allow to simmer for a very long time (at least longer than the 3 hours needed to make broth.) Remove bones and strain through several thicknesses of cheesecloth or use a coffee filter for really clear liquid. Return to a clean pan and bring to a simmer again. Allow to reduce by about 1/3...that should be sufficient time to allow the proteins to get a good 'hold.'

Put pot into refrigerator and once solid, remove fat layer. Lightly dab with several paper towels to remove any leftover fat that didn't solidify. Using a fork, break up the jelly. Pile into cups and serve.

HTH

RVcook


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I'll give them a try!


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Pork neckbones are a good source for the "gelatin" due to the high proportion of cut bones to the meat. Put on a pot of neckbones and let them simmer until the meat is done. Skin off the foam. Use a spider or slotted spoon to remove the meat and bones. Pick the meat off the bones and set aside for whatever use you like. Return the bones to the pot and let them simmer for several hours - the more time the better. The more concentrated the liquid, the better. Stain stock to remove bones and any remaining bits of meat. Chill overnight. Next day, scrape off the fat. Use the 'gelatin', as you wish. 

It's not as stable without commercial gelatin. Since pork neckbones are relatively inexpensive, you may want to buy a pack to experiment with to see how well it works in/with your pigs feet recipe. The process outlined doens't include any seasoning, so you can add whatever you like to make it savory. 

BTW, I like pork neckbones cooked with a little salt and pepper. Just ladle some (bones with meat and the broth) onto a plate. Serve with hot homemade biscuits to sop up the "gravy". Simple, easy to prepare, inexpensive, and good to eat, if you like simple pleasures.

Lee


----------

